# Pierszwe starcie z Gentoo = porażka

## Adfectator

Witam,

to moje pierwsze starcie z Gentoo i porażka na samym początku. Po zbootowaniu płyty wybieram Gentoo  i dostaje komunikat:

```
This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:

0:6

Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
```

Mój sprzęt to

```
Laptop HP compaq nx9020
```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1396.540

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe up bts

bogomips        : 2795.06

clflush size    : 64
```

Instaluję wersję

```
livecd-i686-installer-2008.0_beta2-r1.iso
```

Pomocy ? chcę mieć Gentoo i nie mogę. 

pozdrawiam

Adfectator

----------

## SlashBeast

http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-2007.0-minimal/x86/ sprawdz to.

----------

## Adfectator

Jeśli chodzi o płyty Gentoo 2007 to nie mam żadnych problemów (zarówno z LIVECD jak i minimal)

Co ciekawe z 

```
install-x86-minimal-2008.0_beta2.iso
```

 nie ma żadnych problemów (wykrywa sprzęt)

Tylko nie wiem co wpisać po 

```
#livecd root #
```

 aby uruchomić instalator

----------

## matiit

Przeczytać handbooka

----------

## Adfectator

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Przeczytać handbooka

 

Więc który hanbook opisuje instalację z

```
install-x86-minimal-2008.0_beta2.iso
```

?

Ten jest właściwy 

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
```

 ?

----------

## unK

Tak, chociaż to -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml jest lepsze dla początkującego.

----------

## Adfectator

Uff, zainstalowaem   :Wink: 

ale cos pomieszalem z grub'em i nie startuje.

Teraz pisze z LIVECD Gentoo 2007. Jak naprawic grub'a ?

----------

## SlashBeast

A skąd mamy wiedzieć do jasnej cholery co popsułeś z grubem i co trzeba naprawić? Ew. odpal grub-napraw-sie z roota. Jakieś informacje, kody błędów, co kolwiek podaj!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Adfectator, przeczytaj proszę regulamin i zastosuj się do niego - zwłaszcza zasady jeden problem, jeden wątek.

----------

## Adfectator

Sorry,nieprecyzyjnie. Grub startuje. Mysle, ze cos nie tak jest w pliku grub.conf. Bo nie moze znalezc systemu

podczas instlacji ustawilem nastepujaco partycje

```

nano -w fstab

/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                 0 0
```

Wiec jak powinien wygladac moj grub.conf i jak go wyedytowac z LIVECD ?

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Adfectator, przeczytaj proszę regulamin i zastosuj się do niego - zwłaszcza zasady jeden problem, jeden wątek.

 

Poprawie sie. Nastepnym razem juz bedzie zgodnie z regulaminem

----------

## skazi

Gruba edytuje się sposobem podanym w handbooku. Uruchamiasz z LiveCD podmontowujesz /boot, edytujesz grub.conf i tyle.

----------

## Dew

Podałbys chociaz jaki masz aktualny config gruba

----------

## Adfectator

 *AKryl wrote:*   

> Podałbys chociaz jaki masz aktualny config gruba

 

Dzięki za chęć pomocy, ale instaluje Gentoo raz jeszcze (tym razem jestem już bogatszy o kilka handbook'ów)

Samo Gentoo na dysku jeszcze mnie trochę przeraża, zainstaluje je razem z Debianem. (z Linuxem mam do czynienia dopiero od 3 miesięcy)

pozdrawiam

Adfectator

----------

## skazi

 *Adfectator wrote:*   

>  *AKryl wrote:*   Podałbys chociaz jaki masz aktualny config gruba 
> 
> Dzięki za chęć pomocy, ale instaluje Gentoo raz jeszcze (tym razem jestem już bogatszy o kilka handbook'ów)
> 
> Samo Gentoo na dysku jeszcze mnie trochę przeraża, zainstaluje je razem z Debianem. (z Linuxem mam do czynienia dopiero od 3 miesięcy)
> ...

 

A co w nim takiego przerażającego?   :Smile: 

No i pochwal się co to za handbooki.

----------

## matiit

Instaluj RAZEM z handbookiem, a nie przeczytasz i postarasz się zapamiętać...

----------

## canis_lupus

Polecam sobie wydrukować. 

Gdzieś kiedyś na forum udostępniłem taką kompaktową wersję przygotowaną do druku. Może jeszcze ktoś ją ma?

----------

## matiit

Ja wydrukowałem normalnego handbooka i do dziś leży na biurku...

Oplaca się!

----------

## canis_lupus

Znalazłem na dysku:

http://foton.ap.krakow.pl/~lupus/gentoo.pdf

----------

## Adfectator

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Instaluj RAZEM z handbookiem, a nie przeczytasz i postarasz się zapamiętać...

 

Dokładnie tak robiłem, z pomocą links'a

Chce zainstalować ze stage1, warto to robić ?

--------EDIT

Dobra już wiem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567966-highlight-stage1.html

----------

